# Hogs Gone Wild



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone been watching this show, not all to do with pitbulls although a couple look to be if not part. Watched it for the 1st time tonight those dogs are crazy they just go all out when they get that scent. The older dog riddick blew my mind just about drowned in the river yet was still set on getting the hog lol. Very cool show , Im surprised they relocate them as there are sooooo many and they produce like crazy I always thought they would just kill the hog. Anyways just wondering who here has been watching it and what you all think?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

some catch em and take em to a homeless shelter and they butcher it up. theres like 3 or for apbt mixes in the show havent seen it in a bit though. good show


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

1st time I seen it tonight , I seen a couple ugly dogs think they were irish wolf hounds things were TALLLLL lol and ugly lol they were new though and didnt do much they had to take there retired great dane out who had recovered from cancer and that boy went BUCK lol , took off in the water with the hog. I never thought how they could find them the GPS is a pretty cool tool for them I guess , was probably alot harder and alot more dogs prob died before that gadget came into play for them.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i think before they had gps it was a matter of how good your ears and eyes were or just get some blood hounds and sniff it out. those danes on that show are beasts, i havent seen the dog with cancer though. yah im with you on the wolf hound thing i think they arent the easiest on the eyes but they're supposed to have crazy heart


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i've seen the show a coulpe times. i really like the rhodesian ridgeback. that's one helluva dog! they mentioned it was used in africa to hunt lions!!!!
coincedentally, i have an uncle who hunts boar in hawai'i. my family has been doing it for several generations. the show makes it seem like there's a epidemic on the mainland. is that true?
my friend in Florida says people down there love them some hog hunting. but they use rifles. my grandfather would say that's cheating. he only used hawaiian koa spear. but my uncles use crossbows.
not sure if i have the juice to do that without firepower. those things are big meanies!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

JoKealoha said:


> i've seen the show a coulpe times. i really like the rhodesian ridgeback. that's one helluva dog! they mentioned it was used in africa to hunt lions!!!!
> coincedentally, i have an uncle who hunts boar in hawai'i. my family has been doing it for several generations. the show makes it seem like there's a epidemic on the mainland. is that true?
> my friend in Florida says people down there love them some hog hunting. but they use rifles. my grandfather would say that's cheating. he only used hawaiian koa spear. but my uncles use crossbows.
> not sure if i have the juice to do that without firepower. those things are big meanies!


lol actually we got hogs up there by hurst castle in cali my wood shop teacher went hog hunting every year up there but they actually control how many are hunted, its weird considering how fast they can produce (supposedly) but in the south i think there is def a problem the thing is theres so much wood out there that it gives them a chance to take a break and breed im no expert so dont quote me. florida is supposed to have trouble they've been known to put bounties on intrusive species like the snake head wouldnt be suprised if the did it on wild boar, they'll give you money for a snake head and as long as its dead you can keep it and sell it if you'd like if its not dead they kill and you only get the cash for catchin the fish, just wat i've heard im a cali boy so im not the expert.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im surprised the ones last night said they relocate them and one said they send them to a farm , the reproduce worse then rabbitts they caught a sow and her babys on last nights show in a pen they set up with a trap door 13 piglets thats insane and they said they can have 3 litters a year thats crazy. The only one I saw them actually kill was the one the dane took into the river and thats cause his dog was tired and he was worried the dog was gonna drown if the pig was alive so he put it down. I set the show to record cant wait for more episodes, I think we are behind you guys this show just came out up here so all your old shows are gonna be new to me still lol. Will watch out for that ridgeback I love that breed really a powerful breed love watching them.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Im surprised the ones last night said they relocate them and one said they send them to a farm , the reproduce worse then rabbitts they caught a sow and her babys on last nights show in a pen they set up with a trap door 13 piglets thats insane and they said they can have 3 litters a year thats crazy. The only one I saw them actually kill was the one the dane took into the river and thats cause his dog was tired and he was worried the dog was gonna drown if the pig was alive so he put it down. I set the show to record cant wait for more episodes, I think we are behind you guys this show just came out up here so all your old shows are gonna be new to me still lol. Will watch out for that ridgeback I love that breed really a powerful breed love watching them.


i think our seasons already ended for the show? i havent seen it on in a little bit maybe like a 2 months? hopefully they'll air some reruns or something its a good show


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I watched both seasons. I think one of the guys from Hawaii is a member on this forum. The dogs in FL "FL curs" are from pit and catahoula stock. Some of the dogs called in by the guys in Hawaii are pit type dogs too in one of the episodes. I thought it was an interesting show and I hope they air it another season.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

tobso. hes cool but is contractually bound and cant really discuss in detail yet. I do beleive hes working on the next season now


----------

